# Fish Selection Tool - Online



## ShawnVon (Oct 1, 2008)

A couple years back I found a website (resource) that had a great tool for fish selection. It has been a while since I used it so I may not be exact in all of its features but should be close. The tool allowed you to choose a whole plethora of detail before recommending fish based on your criteria. The choices were many, some of which were – Water Type, Size, Aggressiveness, Water Temperature Range, Live Bearers, PH, etc. After making your selections it would return a list of suitable fish. Does anyone know of this site (or similar one) and provide a link?
Thanks much!


----------



## Ogre44 (Nov 5, 2011)

There's Aqadvisor: AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


----------



## ShawnVon (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks, that is not the same sight but very useful and maybe just a bit more sophisticated than the site I had found. It should help me in stocking my new tank. Thanks again.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

The linked site is a start, but it (and other sites) cannot possibly take into account all the relevant factors in putting together a community aquarium, so be cautious. Compatibility involves more than just the behaviour and number of fish. I can explain if asked.

Byron.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

AQ advisor will warn you against keeping fish that are incompatible together.
However, I prefer doing my own research.. After coming up with a stocking plan, yourself or with a website, always ask here about your plan... Stocking has some fuzzy edges, but members here will be able to see anything you missed, take into consideration how planted your tank is, stuff an online stocker doesn't take into consideration.
The forum is here to help you, might as well take advantage of it. :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShawnVon (Oct 1, 2008)

This reply is in response to both Byron and Olympia - 
Thanks guys, I appreciate it. I will check back in when I have better definition of what I am doing. But just so you know. I currently have a Bio Cube 14 with 2 Aquatic (AD) Frogs, 4 Neon Tetras, 4 Rasboras (three of one type one of another) and three Otto Cats. I will be converting these inhabitants into a new 40 Gallon Breeder (36”x18”x17”) with an Aqueon 55 filter system. So, going forward that is pretty much what I will be working with.
At this point my concept for the new tank is to create a habitat that is somewhat similar to the natural habitat of at least one of my groups of occupants. I plan to research and purchase a 3D type background and to have about 1/3 of the tank planted. I have not decided on a substrate type or color yet, but am leaning towards black for two reasons. 1-They say it makes the color in some species more brilliant, 2 – It may provide more contrast to where the aquatic frogs see their food. 
I am pretty open to what I bring in as new occupants but am working with the following desires/concerns. 
· No Fish that are pigs – Had trouble with Mollies eating all of the food before the frogs got any.
· Don’t really want to deal with live bearers – 
· Want at least two groups of schooling fish
· Want a couple more aquatic frogs
· (Fiancé) wants some fish bigger (w/color) than my current group.
So if you guys have any guidance based on the above I would love to hear it. If not, I will check back when I have made some choices of my own.
Again thanks and thanks for looking out! 
Ohh yeah, FYI - I will not be putting this tank into opreation for a couple months. Than, I convert the Bio Cube to salt water, but that is whole nother ball game.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Well, for starters you should increase your schools that you have. At least 6 neons. For the rasbora, do you know exactly what kind they are? This will give us a lot more info for tank mates. A small rasbora will not mix well with large colourful fish. Microfish, which include certain rasbora, are best off completely on their own.
I'm going to assume this is an acidic, soft water tank? Or close to it at least.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShawnVon (Oct 1, 2008)

_Well, for starters you should increase your schools that you have. At least 6 Neons._ – Yes, that is my intention. I have held off adding any fish until I get my new tank set up. 
XX
_For the rasbora, do you know exactly what kind they are? – _Three are Harlequin Rasbora, one is what the place I purchased the fish from called a Black Pearl Rasbora. I have never been able to find any info on Black Pearls, but it is in size slightly larger than the Harlequins. 
_XX_
_I'm going to assume this is an acidic, soft water tank? Or close to it at least. - _I am not so sure. When I started this tank I remember monitoring for nitrates, nitrites, ammonia and PH level but I don’t remember checking the water softness. My guess would it may be fairly hard as I use our local tap water (let set 24 hours and use a water conditioner) that leaves water marks when washing the car. I am sure I have a kit to test PH level, not sure on Softness though I can certainly get one. 
FYI - My tank has been pretty stable. Never lost more than fish in any given two or three month perioid. Most casualties have been fish making it to the filter side of the tank. 
thanks again for your insight.


----------

